# A&H new rule proposal



## whatever I feel like (Jul 11, 2019)

Do you ever read a potentially interesting thread title in A&H, only to click the link and find out its trash from the Mirror or Daily Dot? Well, what about some truth in advertising? I propose a new requirement for A&H threads, requiring people to list the trashy sites they scrape this shit from openly for all to see before clicking on the threads.


----------



## Coleslaw (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't think getting rid of funny subtitles is worth this.


----------



## Null (Jul 11, 2019)

That's very Reddit-esque but it could be done automatically like reddit does it, i.e. adding (reuters.com) at the end of a title. I'll think about it. A&H is growing in popularity and frenzy so I should probably invest some time into it.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 11, 2019)

Null said:


> adding (reuters.com) at the end of a title


Much better solution and literally what I was thinking after reading OP's idea. I don't see the need for automation though.

It can be left to thread creators and mods to enforce it manually, with results better than what reddit has. _An Article (The Daily Dot)_ is much better than _An Article [dailydot.com]_ in my view. Doesn't need to be a hard rule or anything, if it's a guideline people will pick up on it pretty fast (especially considering a lot of people who create A&H threads are repeat posters on that subforum). 

But hey, either way works... I guess I'm just a fan of lo-fi tech.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jul 11, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> I don't think getting rid of funny subtitles is worth this.



I'm going to go with this line of thinking, as well. I like my news with a laugh and the funny subtitles are often quite creative. The link to the source seems to provide enough info for me. I inhabit A&H more than anywhere on the Farms and its format and content guidelines seem to be followed by all and are pretty good as they currently stand. Never been to Reddit, so I have to pass on any comparisons to their style.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 11, 2019)

Jesus fucking christ it says it in the link. Oh god, you had to click on a fucking thread and look at what site it is. Who fucking cares. If you are using A&H as your actual news source you're a fucking faggot.


----------



## Next Task (Jul 11, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> I don't think getting rid of funny subtitles is worth this.


I think it's a good idea to add the source to either the title or subtitle, but not to simply replace the subtitle with the source wholesale, because of this. Some of the subtitles are exceptional in a good way.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 11, 2019)

And I take it CNN is any more legit than the UK tabloids? Just don't click.

Or better yet, don't even go to A&H.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 11, 2019)

Null said:


> A&H is growing in popularity


May God have mercy on us all


----------



## V0dka (Jul 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> f you are using A&H as your actual news source you're a fucking faggot.



Yeah use reddit, or Twitter, or Teen Vogue! like a regular person you idiots!


----------



## CatParty (Jul 12, 2019)

Doesn’t matter where it comes from as long as it’s funny


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Yeah use reddit, or Twitter, or Teen Vogue! like a regular person you idiots!


If I wanted to use those as my sources, I might as well get it from A&H with as many Teen Vogue articles as I've seen.

But yeah, all that showing the source of the news article in the title is going to do is take up more space.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

If it weren't for Teen Vogue I never would have found out about moonlight powered vibrators tbh fam


----------



## CatParty (Jul 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> If I wanted to use those as my sources, I might as well get it from A&H with as many Teen Vogue articles as I've seen.
> 
> But yeah, all that showing the source of the news article in the title is going to do is take up more space.



its just whiny babies complaining the article isn't from their echo chamber hugbox


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 12, 2019)

CatParty said:


> its just whiny babies complaining the article isn't from their echo chamber hugbox


This forum has a surprising amount of circlejerkery. Wasn't really expecting that when I first joined. But look at the mods they have it makes sense.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> This forum has a surprising amount of circlejerkery. Wasn't really expecting that when I first joined. But look at the mods they have it makes sense.



I mean, A&H has always been a /pol/ carbon copy, it's just gotten worse since recently.

Might be needed if we get these literal /pol/tards posting sources that are obviously fake but the retards they are can't tell that.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> I mean, A&H has always been a /pol/ carbon copy, it's just gotten worse since recently.
> 
> Might be needed if we get these literal /pol/tards posting sources that are obviously fake but the exceptional individuals they are can't tell that.


Ah, yes, maybe we should get the antifa supporting Weeb Moderators to choose which news sources are accurate.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

I would approve of this rule, sounds reasonable.  Add all 0 of my votes to the 'yae' side.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 12, 2019)

Y'all are just going to post the same old blah blah blah it's from insert site here bullshit wether the source is cited in the title or not.

Teen Vogue could have hired Woodward and Bernstein to break Watergate and the usual suspects on this site would say the same things they do about moon dildos.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Y'all are just going to post the same old blah blah blah it's from insert site here bullshit wether the source is cited in the title or not.
> 
> Teen Vogue could have hired Woodward and Bernstein to break Watergate and the usual suspects on this site would say the same things they do about moon dildos.


Eh, maybe, but what would it hurt to have the source listed?


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Eh, maybe, but what would it hurt to have the source listed?


But the source is already listed. It shows what the sources is IN the post. I'm just not sure why something like this is necessary. Seems like a waste of time and space. Especially atrocious if it replaces the subtitle


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 12, 2019)

Who cares where the news is coming from?  If it happened, it happened.  Only exception is the ultra right wing stuff, which shouldn’t be allowed on here anyway for public safety reasons.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> But the source is already listed. It shows what the sources is IN the post. I'm just not sure why something like this is necessary. Seems like a waste of time and space. Especially atrocious if it replaces the subtitle


Yeah, and having it listed in the subtitle means when I see some title like "Gamers murdered 50 bazillion people today" I can decide if it's worth reading about based on whether it's being published by the new york times or some dumb fucking clickbait farm nobody has ever heard of.

Admittedly it might make CatParty's job harder.


----------



## Arcturus (Jul 12, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Who cares where the news is coming from?  If it happened, it happened.  Only exception is the ultra right wing stuff, which shouldn’t be allowed on here anyway for public safety reasons.




But those have the best comment reading material!


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Yeah, and having it listed in the subtitle means when I see some title like "Gamers murdered 50 bazillion people today" I can decide if it's worth reading about based on whether it's being published by the new york times or some dumb fucking clickbait farm nobody has ever heard of.
> 
> Admittedly it might make CatParty's job harder.


It's generally pretty easy to tell by the headlines where the shit is from not to mention







You see it tells you what site is from. This isn't reddit where you would have to click the link to see the article, it's already standard practice to copy pasta the article in the thread.

Besides, the best part is if you aren't paying attention you'll make a stupid ass comment buying into some bullshit and then people will get to make fun of you. And without things like that what is the purpose of going to A&H anyway?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 12, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> But those have the best comment reading material!


Yes but the violent ideas and opinions that come with them are too dangerous to show to impressionable white people.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 12, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Only exception is the ultra right wing stuff, which shouldn’t be allowed on here anyway for public safety reasons.


What do you mean with "public safety reasons" and why only right wing stuff?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> Yes but the violent ideas and opinions that come with them are too dangerous to show to impressionsble white people.


But left wing stuff is constantly making people troon out, mutiliate their genitals and subsequently commit 42%. 

That is far more dangerous.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> It's generally pretty easy to tell by the headlines where the shit is from not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we all realize once you've clicked the topic you see the site from the link, assuming the OP posted it in that style and not a literal copy-paste which does happen quite a bit.

The second part of your argument is intriguing, I suppose the answer to that depends on how much A&H is meant to feed the rest of the site. I have certainly fallen into that trap myself a couple of times and undoubtedly provided some laughs at my own expense.

EDIT: Frankenstein right. Doubleposting BAD!



JoshPlz said:


> What do you mean with "public safety reasons" and why only right wing stuff?
> 
> 
> But left wing stuff is constantly making people troon out, mutiliate their genitals and subsequently commit 42%.
> ...


Also obviously we need a woosh rating implemented immediately for posts like this.

Come on dude, I know internet sarcasm is hard sometimes but jeez...


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Also obviously we need a woosh rating implemented immediately for posts like this.
> 
> Come on dude, I know internet sarcasm is hard sometimes but jeez...


With the amount of people unironically maintaining such opinions, it can be hard to discern sarcasm these days.

Also, double posting bad.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> I mean, A&H has always been a /pol/ carbon copy, it's just gotten worse since recently.
> 
> Might be needed if we get these literal /pol/tards posting sources that are obviously fake but the exceptional individuals they are can't tell that.





Testaclese Maximus said:


> Who cares where the news is coming from?  If it happened, it happened.  Only exception is the ultra right wing stuff, which shouldn’t be allowed on here anyway for public safety reasons.



Well if you come to A&H for something that doesn't resemble /pol/ at least in some way then the front page of reddit is right there.  Probably 70% of the articles from verifiable mainstream sources on A&H would be deleted from a major news subreddit for some sort of "hate speech dogwhistle" or "cultural insensitivity".  Because reality isn't like that magical fairyland that exists in their heads. 

Stereotypes exist.  Because people in general noticed patterns in various groups of people.  Is it evil?  May as well say life is evil then.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Well if you come to A&H for something that doesn't resemble /pol/ at least in some way then the front page of reddit is right there.  Probably 70% of the articles from verifiable mainstream sources on A&H would be deleted from a major news subreddit for some sort of "hate speech dogwhistle" or "cultural insensitivity".  Because reality isn't like that magical fairyland that exists in their heads.
> 
> Stereotypes exist.  Because people in general noticed patterns in various groups of people.  Is it evil?  May as well say life is evil then.
> 
> ...



tfw you can't tell half the time that people are shitposting when they post like that


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Is it evil?


Yes it is.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jul 12, 2019)

I disagree with getting rid of the second tag for comedic reasons and replacing it with the site name, but I wouldn’t be opposed to having the source shown in brackets or something at the start of the header.

Example: [CNN] Trump’s Undocumented Migrant Kill-count Rises in Lieu of ICE Deportations - (optional comment)


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 12, 2019)

Why don't we spin off A&H into it's own website? If it's popular, then the audience will be there, no?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Why don't we spin off A&H into it's own website? If it's popular, then the audience will be there, no?


I'll spin YOU off to a different website.

Please interpret that as a terrifying threat.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> tfw you can't tell half the time that people are shitposting when they post like that



You make it sound like you have never literally seen some of those types of comments.  They've actually been increasing here as well.

_"Any community that gets its laughs by pretending to be idiots will eventually be flooded by actual idiots who mistakenly believe that they're in good company."_


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> You make it sound like you have never literally seen some of those types of comments.  They've actually been increasing here as well.
> 
> _"Any community that gets its laughs by pretending to be idiots will eventually be flooded by actual idiots who mistakenly believe that they're in good company."_



> member since late may
> acting like you've seen a threat growing in a month's time


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> > member since late may
> > acting like you've seen a threat growing in a month's time



I assume you've heard the phrase "lurk more"?  It's not like you need an account to read this website.  This gatekeeping type argument you are doing is quite reddit-tier.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I assume you've heard the phrase "lurk more"? It's not like you need an account to read this website.  This gatekeeping type argument you are doing is quite reddit-tier.


We don't want this site turning into /pol/, nigger. We don't want people posting shit from the Daily Stormer or some cringefest of a site like that as if it were hardcore truth. You sure aren't reading the thread very well, nor much of the site.

But, since you're always in the right, and I'm just filth here, I'll butt my head out. No need to quip at me anymore.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> We don't want this site turning into /pol/, nigger. We don't want people posting shit from the Daily Stormer or some cringefest of a site like that as if it were hardcore truth. You sure aren't reading the thread very well, nor much of the site.
> 
> But, since you're always in the right, and I'm just filth here, I'll butt my head out. No need to quip at me anymore.



I meant resemble /pol/ and 4chan in some way as in free speech and arguments, I didn't mean literally /pol/.... I'm not insane, well..... not insane in that way.  If you guys misunderstood, I apologise for not explaining better.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> We don't want this site turning into /pol/, nigger.


Speak for yourself?


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I meant resemble /pol/ and 4chan in some way as in free speech and arguments, I didn't mean literally /pol/.... I'm not insane, well..... not insane in that way.  If you guys misunderstood, I apologise for not explaining better.



Perhaps your spergery would fit better in one of our similar but unrelated alt-right hugbox websites. At least you'd be screaming with people like you instead of on our "Reddit-tier" /cow/ clone.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Perhaps your spergery would fit better in one of our similar but unrelated alt-right hugbox websites. At least you'd be screaming with people like you instead of on our "Reddit-tier" /cow/ clone.



Yeah, I've realized now Forum Discussion is about pretending to be retarded, take care.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Yeah, I've realized now Forum Discussion is about pretending to be exceptional, take care.



More along the lines of we don't give a shit about your ideology.

While a lot of the members sway right, this site is apolitical as a whole. We don't want to spread your "hu-wite people are dying" spergery as the official statement of site leadership. In other words, the Internet has lied to you if you thought this was an alt-right website.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> More along the lines of we don't give a shit about your ideology.
> 
> While a lot of the members sway right, this site is apolitical as a whole. We don't want to spread your "hu-wite people are dying" spergery as the official statement of site leadership. In other words, the Internet has lied to you if you thought this was an alt-right website.



I can't tell if you think I am literally alt-right or if you are just still pretending to be a sperg.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I can't tell if you think I am literally alt-right or if you are just still pretending to be a sperg.



oh you're right goyim, you know now, i guess i gotta shut it down


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 13, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I can't tell if you think I am literally alt-right or if you are just still pretending to be a sperg.


I can tell you're making dishonest arguments because you want an imageboard with usernames and post ratings.

You want more check marks and thumbs up when you say nigger.  Own it, and the discussion can really begin.

On topic A&H is fundamentally (flawed)(perfect).  Other than some (outlier)(Pulitzer worthy) articles from (fringe)(truth speakers)most stuff comes from commonly known and visited sites(the (((MSM))) lol).  People (need to wake up)(can disagree as rational adults)(libtards btfo)

Depending on which way you fromulate the mad lib is where you want a&h to go.  Adding a little parenthetical to the end of a post isn't going to make anyone's forum use better.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 13, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> because you want an imageboard with usernames and post ratings.



you just opened with putting words straight into my mouth, so yeah, you have no interest in discussion since you opened with turning me into a strawman.  What's with the hostility.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 13, 2019)

V0dka said:


> you just opened with putting words straight into my mouth, so yeah, you have no interest in discussion since you opened with turning me into a strawman.  What's with the hostility.


Paraphrasing isn't putting words into your mouth.

If you were the God-Emperor of A&H what would you create?


----------



## V0dka (Jul 13, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Paraphrasing isn't putting words into your mouth.
> 
> If you were the God-Emperor of A&H what would you create?



I'd leave it alone, making it more like reddit and encouraging people to be lazy about doing some cursory reading and research doesn't help things.


----------



## Done (Jul 14, 2019)

V0dka said:


> making it more like reddit


It already is like reddit tho. The circlejerk is equally strong.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 14, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I'd leave it alone, making it more like reddit and encouraging people to be lazy about doing some cursory reading and research doesn't help things.


I'm not really sure where the reddit comparison comes from, but then I use reddit only for pornography and thus the only site I'd be seeing imgur.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 14, 2019)

I think they mean Reddit in the way of how we don't circlejerk and threaten/ban people who aren't the same political opinion as the majority of the board.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 14, 2019)

I noticed that 99% of the time when people piss and moan about A&H it’s because they either got their feefees hurt when people made fun of their retarded opinions or just got buttwrecked in an autistic debate that went on several posts too long.

How about you faggots calm down and not take shit personally. Saying A&H resembles pol is the kind of stupid shit I see on ResetEra when they encounter an opinion to the right of Pol Pot, let’s not have it happen here.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 15, 2019)

So uh... just stepping right over the slapfight, what's the downside to this? Obviously anything automatic needs some associated coding. If it's a rule in A&H, it means... more work for the mods I guess, having to remind people or adding it themselves.

It sounds good to me, but then I've only made like 3 A&H threads so maybe I'm just not thinking of something?


----------

